# How do I disable the Windows photo print wizard?



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm trying to print a picture from Paint.Net that does not work right with the photo print wizard that shows up every time I try to print a photo.

Ordinarily, I can just adjust the zoom and ratio in the page setup. These options are taken away from me and I'm given no option to not use the photo print wizard. I don't have Photoshop on this computer so I'm kind of screwed unless I can figure out a way around this.

Incredibly frustrated right now. I just want to print a picture the way I want to print it, not the way Microsoft feels I should. :angry:

Help disabling this forced feature would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you find a solution to your photo print problem yet?

If not:

I'm assuming that you are trying to print a photo from a PC running Windows 8, yes? [If, on the other hand, you are encountering the Windows XP Photo Print Wizard, try the Windows XP forum here at TSF].

Paint.net doesn't provide a photo print subsystem as far as I can tell. It looks like a basic editor, with the output as a picture file (gif, png, jpg, tiff, etc). 

The print window you see in Windows 8 should still allow you to print the photo as you see fit. First of all, for photos that you do not want to print in the Print wizards pre-set sizes, remove the checkmark from the option box "Fit picture to frame". This will keep the picture in the size and shape you created in Paint.net.

Next, look to the lower right hand side of the Print wizard window, for a blue-highlighted item labeled "Options". Click on it to see more settings. Two options appear at the top of that window: 1) Sharpen for printing 2) Only show options compatible with my printer. Choose as you wish (trial & error as far as results). Notice, too, the two links at the bottom of the wizard window : 1) Color Management - which deals with color profiles 2) Printer Properties - which takes you to detailed options available through the printer driver for the printer you've selected. It is here in the advanced printer properties that you will find options concerning scaling & such.

_______________

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------

